# Power button problems (mobo?)



## xj8 (Jul 25, 2004)

I recently transfered my dell dimension 4500 system parts to a new case.  It worked the night i finished, but the next day i pressed the power button and it didnt work. I repeatdly tried this and still no luck.  I then turned off the surge protector and waited for the green LED to turn off in my mobo.  I did this and then it worked.  The same thing has been happening for the last couple of days and i have noticed that it happens when i turn my computer off after long periods of time and then try to start it up.  If somone knows how to fix this problem please reply!

NO MODIFICATIONS, JUST STOCK DELL PARTS TO THE NEW CASE

thank you


----------



## Praetor (Jul 25, 2004)

1. Any make/model on the PSU? My Vantec420 used to have that problem of not-turning-back-on-unless-I-wait-30s until i solved it by not turning it off

2. Are you sure you've connected all the jumpers on the mobo correctly?


----------



## xj8 (Jul 25, 2004)

1. my psu is from dell, so i don't know the exact model number or brand.

2.  i'm sure i connected all the power plugs on correctly. 

please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Praetor (Jul 25, 2004)

Is anything shorted out? Try assembling the computer on a table or something to rule out the case being a problem... same thing happened to me when i swapped cases with my old P3 and it ended up being a random contact somewhere


----------



## xj8 (Jul 25, 2004)

i assembled it all on carpet, would that make a difference in which static could be an issue?  it "loses" all its current, at least i think it does.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 25, 2004)

Well the static might fry some stuff but if you were careful it shouldnt be a problem. You're better off doing it on a table or something


----------



## xj8 (Jul 25, 2004)

i don't think anything was fried because as far as i know everything is working except for that one minor issue of the computer not starting at will.  when i restart the power it basically gets its "energy" to start up again.


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 25, 2004)

Static electricity can easily kill electronic components and carpet is outstanding at generating static.

In my work as a construction electrician I've done work inside clean rooms where they assemble electronic components and everything and everybody has to be grounded at all times so they don't destroy any components.


Keep in mind that they don't ship electronics in static safe bags just for looks


----------



## xj8 (Jul 25, 2004)

can this entire problem be fixed if i buy a new mobo or psu?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 25, 2004)

I'd suspect a new mobo would do the trick although I wouldnt give up quite yet as I have done stuff on carpet before without problem: like i said, try assembling it outside of the case on a table or something


----------



## xj8 (Jul 25, 2004)

ok thank you


----------



## Praetor (Jul 25, 2004)

Glad I could help


----------



## tristan (Jul 28, 2004)

I would first try clearing CMOS (should have instructions in a manual). If that doesnt work and you are still under warrenty I would ask Dell for a new PSU (first thing I would try since getting them to send you a new mobo would be like pulling teeth). If that doesnt work then try the mobo.. Try running the system out of box with just mobo, video, ram, and keyboard. See if it loads up fine.


----------

